# Roof Tie In



## jeh (Nov 4, 2014)

We just installed a new TPO roof on 10,000 sq. ft. of a 30,000 sq. ft. building (that's all the owner could afford to do at a time). Where the new roof and the existing roof meet the water ponds about 1-1.5".

I have done the tie in exactly as specified by Firestone, except where they call for torch down, i used cold process adhesive (not a fan of torch down). 

I still have about 3 good drips at the seam.

Process - down to existing concrete deck, TPO to concrete deck with Tbar and water stop, temporary parapet wall over the tpo, modified bitumen with cold process to the existing tar and gravel. The seam is about 150'

I'm thinking of torching the seam (even thought i don't like it) or pourable sealer on the seam.

Any ideas?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Is it traveling from some where else? 

Did you base and mod bit or just mod bit? 

Wrapped up and over the wood blocking and capped? 

If you only did one layer of mod bit I would start there.

On that note we have used SL-1 to do tie off like this. I wouldn't expect it to last more then a couple of years. Sl-1 is in place of Pourable sealer.


----------



## peacefully777 (Nov 14, 2014)

I think I'm tracking. However before I comment I need a picture. Is there anyway to upload a photo of the area?


----------



## Asah (Jan 12, 2015)

The mastic is sandwiched under the TPO by the T bar? Are the anchors every 6 inches?


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

jeh said:


> We just installed a new TPO roof on 10,000 sq. ft. of a 30,000 sq. ft. building (that's all the owner could afford to do at a time). Where the new roof and the existing roof meet the water ponds about 1-1.5".
> 
> I have done the tie in exactly as specified by Firestone, except where they call for torch down, i used cold process adhesive (not a fan of torch down).
> 
> ...


If you just spread the cold tar over the gravel. It won't work, you have to scrape it . But you can torch over it o and seal both laps, installing 6" over the tpo and gravel scrape to seal the laps . But, if you don't like to torch use peal &stick and weld it with your heat gun over the tpo and then with a small torch over the tar . Apply the cold process on the rock roof and put the rocks back . Check if 951 mastic sticks to tpo, If it does 3 corse it. If you torch over the cold process it's flammable, when you put the toch to it, clean the cold process first.


----------

